# Age Restrictions for Front Seat passengers



## Niallymac (2 Nov 2005)

Is there a minimum age for a child travelling in the front passenger seat of a car ?


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Nov 2005)

[broken link removed].


----------



## Niallymac (2 Nov 2005)

Thks. Is this actually written into law I wonder ?


----------



## TarfHead (2 Nov 2005)

This is Ireland so the day of the First Holy Communion is normally the earliest that they should be allowed sit up front.

I would have thought size and weight, rather than age should be a factor.


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Nov 2005)

I just googled for it and that was the first convenient link. But I'm pretty sure it's the law. I knew the answer w/o googling, because a Guard told me it once.

And we all know that Guards never lie...

_[Edit: __this Oasis faq__ suggests otherwise, though...?]_


----------



## BlueSpud (2 Nov 2005)

I made enquiries about this and seat belts before, and found there were almost no laws about this.  I forget what I found out exactly.  For what it's worth, keep them in car seats for as long as you can, and keep them in the back seats for as long as you can force them.  It is safer.....


----------



## legend99 (3 Nov 2005)

Also, saw on BBC program on safety checks that even kids up to about the age of 9 or 10 should in fact use booster seats as it makes the safety belt far safer on them.


----------



## CMCR (3 Nov 2005)

The information above regarding the minimum age for children in front-seats of vehicles is not strictly true.  An infant or child may in fact occupy the front seat of a vehicle, provided they are adequately restrained. 

In addition, there is legislation in Ireland governing the use of seatbelts.  It is the Road Traffic (Construction, Equipment and Use of Vehicles) (Amendment) Regulations 1971 and Road Traffic (Construction, Equipment and Use of Vehicles) (Amendment) Regulations 1991. 

The current law and how it is applied in Ireland has been fairly comprehensively covered in this Oasis document: 

If you have any other questions regarding the safe use of seatbelts (particularly in relation to children) I might suggest you have a word with your local Gardai, or you could contact the Vehicle Standards Unit at the Department of Transport (01) 6707 444. 

CMCR


----------



## LIVERLIPS (3 Nov 2005)

I work for a leading car hire company and find it strange that every country we deal with has different restrictions on the age of a child for child seats Italy for example states it is mandatory for 12 years of age which i think is a bit strange as some 12 year olds are taller than the parents now. For Ireland it states for 4 and a half years old


----------

